# Skull and Bones



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Just picked up box of Skull and Bones to see what all the hype is about cant wait to try.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Uh oh, another Viaje thread.....better run for your lives...

On another note, aren't they beautiful? Nice pickup Roger!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Uh oh, another Viaje thread.....better run for your lives...
> 
> On another note, aren't they beautiful? Nice pickup Roger!


Thanks bud grabbed the last box cant wait to smoke one or should i say blow it up lol.:flame::flame:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Remarkable with the small number of boxes produced that so many of them ended up in the hands of our members here. :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Rog!

Puff has a stranglehold on the Viaje market now


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pickup brotherman!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

What's funny is that Roger Dodger purchased an entire box of Skull and Bones just to see what all the "hype" was about! Roger, I heard there is alot of hype behind Behikes.....:flame:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I would love it if he bought a box of BHK's! Seeing as I live right down the road. :hat:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Remarkable with the small number of boxes produced that so many of them ended up in the hands of our members here. :ss





Rock31 said:


> Very nice Rog!
> 
> Puff has a stranglehold on the Viaje market now


 Don't know how that happened.....


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> What's funny is that Roger Dodger purchased an entire box of Skull and Bones just to see what all the "hype" was about! Roger, I heard there is alot of hype behind Behikes.....:flame:


Well i wanted to try and yesterday i met up with Zack and we were talking about the skull and bones.He said that with skull and bones if you dont like them they are easy to trade or sell.:loco:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Well i wanted to try and yesterday i met up with Zack and we were talking about the skull and bones.He said that with skull and bones if you dont like them they are easy to trade or sell.:loco:


That was only until half the production run got split up at Puff! LOL:wacko:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> That was only until half the production run got split up at Puff! LOL:wacko:


Did not think of that lol.:brick:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I would be surprised if you didn't like them anyway.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I stand by what I said brother. Give it a month and they will be fairly sparse, if not call me!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

On a side note, Roger check your PM's!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I stand by what I said brother. Give it a month and they will be fairly sparse, if not call me!


lol i am sure i will like them ,will be burning one up tonight .:flame:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> lol i am sure i will like them ,will be burning one up tonight .:flame:


 you better eat something first, they have a sneaky punch


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> What's funny is that Roger Dodger purchased an entire box of Skull and Bones just to see what all the "hype" was about! Roger, I heard there is alot of hype behind Behikes.....:flame:


Glad to hear someone is being mature here. Why don't you keep your mouth shut?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Glad to hear someone is being mature here. Why don't you keep your mouth shut?


:hail: You know, when you were running your immature mouth last night, there I was sitting at a lounge smoking a wonderful cigar. Please don't bother me with your pointless comments.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :hail: You know, when you were running your immature mouth last night, there I was sitting at a lounge smoking a wonderful cigar. Please don't bother me with your pointless comments.


I'm trying to figure out if you think you're cool for saying that or just trying to rub something in. Either way, keep up it up, you're prob the coolest guy I ever met :thumb: sigh...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Right. Keep it up? Are you threatening me in the virtual world? Let me know when you want to punch me through the monitor, I'll sit closer to give you a better opportunity.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Please stop hijacking threads.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> you better eat something first, they have a sneaky punch


Yes they do eating a brownie with it thanks for heads up.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Yes they do eating a brownie with it thanks for heads up.


Watch that brownie talk around these parts! lol


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Right. Keep it up? Are you threatening me in the virtual world? Let me know when you want to punch me through the monitor, I'll sit closer to give you a better opportunity.


No, keep it up acting like the classless person you are.



Zfog said:


> Please stop hijacking threads.


Hijacking? I'm done here. Seems to me it's common courtesy to allow people to run their mouths about others on the forum. What a joke.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Roger, how did you like the WMDs? Pretty good for being a Viaje huh?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> No, keep it up acting like the classless person you are.
> 
> Hijacking? I'm done here. Seems to me it's common courtesy to allow people to run their mouths about others on the forum. What a joke.


In my and many others opinion these shenanigans have gone on long enough. Let it die. Thank you.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Short and Sweet said:


> No, keep it up acting like the classless person you are.
> 
> *Hijacking? I'm done here.* Seems to me it's common courtesy to allow people to run their mouths about others on the forum. What a joke.


That would be the best thing I've heard you say in this thread. I hope you take your own advice!

We'll be in touch. :wink:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Hey Roger, how did you like the WMDs? Pretty good for being a Viaje huh?


Still smoking it it kind of reminds me of a Liga Privada 9.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Still smoking it it kind of reminds me of a Liga Privada 9.


Thats an interesting comparison Roger. How long is/was it smoking for?


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Thats an interesting comparison Roger. How long is/was it smoking for?


Going on 40 minutes


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Going on 40 minutes


Thats not to bad for the size of the cigar!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

How did you even make a LP No 9 Comparison? LOL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is looking to be an hour+ smoke for me, hoping it's a nice peppery flavor and not a pepper bomb.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

How do these compare to the earlier white label Skull and Bones?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> How do these compare to the earlier white label Skull and Bones?


Personally, I enjoyed the Skull and Bones "Mystery Cigar" (Oct 10) more than these but making this comparison really isn't fair. I definitely believe these will improve with a bunch of months on them. Also, this release feels more full bodied.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Personally, I enjoyed the Skull and Bones "Mystery Cigar" (Oct 10) more than these but making this comparison really isn't fair. I definitely believe these will improve with a bunch of months on them. Also, this release feels more full bodied.


Is that what the prior S&B release was called? I have never heard that.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> How did you even make a LP No 9 Comparison? LOL.


That's what it reminds me of ,I smoke LP 9 all the time .


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Release 1.0 Daisy Cutter
Release 1.1 Mystery Cigar
Release 2.0a/b WMD/MOAB

I believe.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Release 1.0 Daisy Cutter
> Release 1.1 Mystery Cigar
> Release 2.0a/b WMD/MOAB
> 
> I believe.


Huh, Mystery cigar sounds better than Skull and Bones second edition!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

These things are great. They kick right out of the gate, and are surprisingly good ROTT. I'm really looking forward to smoking these with 6 months to a year on them.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had one last week.. Great cigar... I believe these are rolled by the hands of god himself..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Had one last week.. Great cigar... I believe these are rolled by the hands of god himself..


I did also Thanks to you and another brother! I liked it and think they will only get better, Thanks Brother!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow i never even heard of these who produces them?
Are they available anywhere still or are they all gobbled up

:hungry:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Every time I get on Puff, you guys remind me of just how much of a noob I am to cigars.
I hadn't heard of these either, and I keep finding new stuff to try. I gotta get me a wineador just so I can keep up with all the sampling I need to do!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

chewwy26 said:


> wow i never even heard of these who produces them?
> Are they available anywhere still or are they all gobbled up
> 
> :hungry:


They are made by Viaje and I believe are only available through private sales. Maybe some of the Boutique Guru's can chime in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chewwy26 said:


> wow i never even heard of these who produces them?
> Are they available anywhere still or are they all gobbled up
> 
> :hungry:


Eric a great BOTL has some for sale here!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pen-viaje-skull-bones-2011-a.html#post3192227


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think he can see that forum yet. Thanks for the backup Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zfog said:


> I don't think he can see that forum yet. Thanks for the backup Dave!


Opps sorry never look at dates dang it all :violin: but still :tea:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

So this gives me my 100th post. Now maybe I'll stop seeing that "You don't have rights to see this thread" message?

I learn so much and have so little to offer on here that it has been hard to get to 100 posts without doing what I'm doing now and just dumping a post that doesn't have any benefit to others. 

Sorry, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

It says i dont have access to this area  :hmm:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I don't think he can see that forum yet. Thanks for the backup Dave!


nope cant see it yet permission denied


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

chewwy26 said:


> nope cant see it yet permission denied


You need 100 posts and 90 days. Sorry, bro.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Animal said:


> You need 100 posts and 90 days. Sorry, bro.


 patience is a virtue :mmph:

:bounce:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

chewwy26 said:


> patience is a virtue :mmph:
> 
> :bounce:


This is true my friend. Once you have access I am sure these will be kicking around!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just smoked my first one provided by Mr. Shuckins himself. With all of the talk about this cigar I just couldn't wait to let it rest for more than a couple of weeks and smoked it last night. For the size I thought it was going to be a quick cigar...how wrong was I when it lasted a good hour. I'd be interested in smoking more of these but looks to be like one of those that isn't easy to get and the cost I'm sure isn't something I'd pay for a box. Hopefully they will be in more B&M's and readily available in the future...it was a pretty good cigar but not something I'd refer to as full bodied...it was a good 8/10.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Just smoked my first one provided by Mr. Shuckins himself. With all of the talk about this cigar I just couldn't wait to let it rest for more than a couple of weeks and smoked it last night. For the size I thought it was going to be a quick cigar...how wrong was I when it lasted a good hour. I'd be interested in smoking more of these but looks to be like one of those that isn't easy to get and the cost I'm sure isn't something I'd pay for a box. Hopefully they will be in more B&M's and readily available in the future...it was a pretty good cigar but not something I'd refer to as full bodied...it was a good 8/10.


I'm glad you enjoyed one of them Gary :beerchug: Unfortunately with these and method of production (microbatch) I don't any of our dilemmas changing in the near future.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> This is true my friend. Once you have access I am sure these will be kicking around!


I, UncleFester of the youthful spikeless puffer fishes without privileges, was able to contact Eric via PM and he arranged to send 2 my way. According to tracking, DUE TODAY!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> I, UncleFester of the youthful spikeless puffer fishes without privileges, was able to contact Eric via PM and he arranged to send 2 my way. According to tracking, DUE TODAY!!!!:whoo:


That's awesome! There sure are some good brothers here at puff.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

What up Mr Chewwy! Was good smokin wit cha on Sunday!


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

buckwylde said:


> What up Mr Chewwy! Was good smokin wit cha on Sunday!


yes sir for sure as always 

mayb see ya tomorow a few of us r goin riding 
steves maiden voyage will end up back in town round 6ish maybe do dinr at outbak granada or something if ur intrestd lmk
or mayb we see u at skool and smoke aftr 

:smoke2:


----------

